# DNS not working

## tom_brown

[Moderator note: this post, and the first two responses, were originally attached to Can ping and access Google but no other sites on internet. -Hu]

Hey guys, I've also having same issue here but I'm in same situation as kmb346, I don't have the /etc/conf.d/net file and neither echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf is not working for me.

Any other ideas?  Or kmb346 have you figure it out?

Thanks!

----------

## Anon-E-moose

does "ping 8.8.8.8" work?

Are you running openrc? and if so is netifrc installed?

----------

## krinn

try my network for dummies or open a thread for your problem, because obviously, your problem is not the same as him.

----------

## saturnalia0

resolv.conf supports a limited number of addresses (2, 3?) so echoing a new address to the end of the file does not necessarily mean it will be used.

Try `dig @8.8.8.8 google.com` or `nslookup google.com 8.8.8.8`. If those work, make a copy of the current resolv.conf and then overwrite it with just "nameserver 8.8.8.8", without quotes, then chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf.

----------

## Hu

saturnalia0: please do not suggest using immutable files without explaining the consequences.

----------

